# 2011 Tour de Foothills



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Does anyone know if this Tour include climbing up GMR? If so, I would be more interested in signing up. But, also looked at the extended forecast and it looks like it may be a wet one on the 12th. Don't mind riding in the rain for short periods of time....but not for an entire century. 

Anyone else doing this?


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

Yes, it goes up GMR halfway, not to Baldy road, that is a seperate uphill challenge on the course. I am still up in the air for the metric, not ready for 7500 ft of climbing on the 100. From their link ---

"The Maps: This is an expert-level ride. You’ll be riding in remote areas of the Angeles National Forest for about 30 miles, so being prepared, both fitness-wise as well as equipment-wise is crucial. We’ll have 3 cutoff points to ensure that you get back in time.As you head out, the first 25 miles will be fairly fast, mostly flat or down. There is a 360’, one mile climb at mile 13. The real climbing starts on Glendora Mountain Road at mile 29, with 2,562’ of elevation gain in the next 10 miles, topping out at the Glendora Mountain Rd/Glendora Ridge Road junction. Then there is a 5 mile, very steep descent on Glendora Mountain Road (-1,429’) as you head down to East Fork Rd. You’ll descend out of San Gabriel Canyon on East Fork Road & Hwy 39 (-2,096’), but there are still some climbs along the way, with a total gain of 951′. Once you are back in Glendora , the route gradually climbs back into Claremont . The last big climb is up Mills Ave/Mt Baldy Rd at 74 miles, where you’ll climb 1,113’ in 5 miles. Then you’ll experience a fast downhill into Upland and Rancho Cucamonga for an easy finish. "


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Im planning to join this year as well,its a great route for your Cento bro..lol



Cni2i said:


> Does anyone know if this Tour include climbing up GMR? If so, I would be more interested in signing up. But, also looked at the extended forecast and it looks like it may be a wet one on the 12th. Don't mind riding in the rain for short periods of time....but not for an entire century.
> 
> Anyone else doing this?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

jeepseahawk said:


> Yes, it goes up GMR halfway, not to Baldy road, that is a seperate uphill challenge on the course. I am still up in the air for the metric, not ready for 7500 ft of climbing on the 100. From their link ---
> 
> "The Maps: This is an expert-level ride. You’ll be riding in remote areas of the Angeles National Forest for about 30 miles, so being prepared, both fitness-wise as well as equipment-wise is crucial. We’ll have 3 cutoff points to ensure that you get back in time.As you head out, the first 25 miles will be fairly fast, mostly flat or down. There is a 360’, one mile climb at mile 13. The real climbing starts on Glendora Mountain Road at mile 29, with 2,562’ of elevation gain in the next 10 miles, topping out at the Glendora Mountain Rd/Glendora Ridge Road junction. Then there is a 5 mile, very steep descent on Glendora Mountain Road (-1,429’) as you head down to East Fork Rd. You’ll descend out of San Gabriel Canyon on East Fork Road & Hwy 39 (-2,096’), but there are still some climbs along the way, with a total gain of 951′. Once you are back in Glendora , the route gradually climbs back into Claremont . The last big climb is up Mills Ave/Mt Baldy Rd at 74 miles, where you’ll climb 1,113’ in 5 miles. Then you’ll experience a fast downhill into Upland and Rancho Cucamonga for an easy finish. "


Thank you:thumbsup: exactly what I was looking for. So the climb up Baldy rd is not part of the tour?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

bon_gabs said:


> Im planning to join this year as well,its a great route for your Cento bro..lol


Did u register already? I have until Sunday to decide. Just concerned about the weather. 

Definitely taking one of my Centos, probably the non-SL for better overall comfort.

R u riding with a group already? Maybe we can ride together if I sign up.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

ill be riding with the incycle shop group,you can join us if you like ,its a huge pack of riders,I knew most of them,,


Cni2i said:


> Did u register already? I have until Sunday to decide. Just concerned about the weather.
> 
> Definitely taking one of my Centos, probably the non-SL for better overall comfort.
> 
> R u riding with a group already? Maybe we can ride together if I sign up.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

bon_gabs said:


> ill be riding with the incycle shop group,you can join us if you like ,its a huge pack of riders,I knew most of them,,


Cool. Thanks. May hit up on this offer IF I register. Will be in touch.


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

Bring your rain gear. Rain forecasted for Friday through Saturday and into Sunday. 
I cant make it this year but the additional clim bup GMR will make things interesting. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Joe Dirte said:


> Bring your rain gear. *Rain forecasted for Friday through Saturday and into Sunday. *
> I cant make it this year but the additional clim bup GMR will make things interesting. Good luck and have fun.


Yeah....that stinks. I decided not to register. IF the weather forecast miraculously change for the better, I'll just register on the day of the event. Don't really need a care package and/or T-shirt that are given to the first 1000 registered cyclists.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

If anyone needs a single registration please msg me, I have an extra. I can try to transfer it.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

180 said:


> If anyone needs a single registration please msg me, I have an extra. I can try to transfer it.


If it wasn't going to be so wet, I would've jumped on this offer....


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Cni2i said:


> If it wasn't going to be so wet, I would've jumped on this offer....


Yeah what luck, I think I might take tomorrow off and pretend its the TDF.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

180 said:


> Yeah what luck, I think I might take tomorrow off and pretend its the TDF.


LOL. I did something like that last year. Wasn't able to get Saturday off so I did the ride on Sunday with my brother. 

I was really looking forward to the extra climbing this year so I managed to get this Saturday off. Worse thing is, can't even do it on Sunday b/c it'll still be wet and raining. 

Oh well.....we're lucky to be in Socal and just endure a few weekends of bad weather.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Actually Sunday looks pretty good! Only 20% chance of rain and partly cloudy. 63∘I think you'll get your climben in this weekend


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

180 said:


> Actually Sunday looks pretty good! Only 20% chance of rain and partly cloudy. 63∘I think you'll get your climben in this weekend


Sweet. Yeah, I was pleasantly surprised to see that Sunday may actually turn out okay! May seriously consider driving to Upland and do part of the TDF....mostly the climbing portion. :thumbsup:


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> Oh well.....we're lucky to be in Socal and just endure a few weekends of bad weather.


Yes, you are lucky.

I recall one weekend morning when I was in college in Claremont, my friend and I had suited up and met at the appointed time & place to start our ride. It was overcast and on the cooler side, so we shrugged and said - 'we know there will be nicer days' and bagged it. Young fools were we.

I miss GMR and GRR and most of all, the Baldy Road. Where I live now, one of our better climbs is about 1km @ ~7%, that's all.

Enjoy what you have!


----------



## pnmgroup (Dec 10, 2011)

im planning to join


----------

